# Boiled my Battery



## JimE (Nov 19, 2010)

I just returned from the last trip of the season at Inks Lake near Georgetown Texas.  Got woke up in the middle of the night to the smell of battery acid. Went outside to find one of my two coach batteries boiling away and spitting acid everywhere. I disconnected the shore power to stop the boiling and made it back home. I assume there is some sort of short between the plates that causes this? Is this what is known as thermal runaway? Either way my real question is only one of the two coach batteries appears to be ruined, should I replace both of them anyway? The coach is a 2005 and these are the original batteries.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 19, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

Jim,
Usually when a battery boils, there is too much charge going to it.  But, if they were wired together and only one did it, it does sound like your battery shorted.  At least get the good one tested thoroughly...it could last several more years.  

I have two batteries in my 5th.  One is older than the other, but I keep an eye on it.  I see batteries go bad in 6 months...to a year.  I don't understand what some people do to them.  My older battery is at least 6 years old and the "newer" one is probably 4 years old.

I deal with Interstate and they tell me that a lot batteries that are returned to them "bad" can be recharged and they actually test good.


----------



## JimE (Nov 19, 2010)

RE: Boiled my Battery

Thanks Ken. I have Interstate as well, I will have the second one tested, thanks for the advice. While running through my checklist before the trip I had to add water to one and none to the other. I should have noticed the warning signs and been a little more proactive but live and learn. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

Hey Jim, sorry about your battery, I had both of mine to go bad in South Dakota. I called NAPA and had them to bring me the best 6 volts they had, I think the cost was around $175.00 give are take a few dollars. Anyway good luck and hope to see you on the road.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

Jim, It has always been my experience if one is bad replace both.  Never mix different age batt. The other batt is about at its end anyway being 5 to 6 yr old.  JMO


----------



## JimE (Nov 20, 2010)

RE: Boiled my Battery

Well Cabelas had the best price by far for the SRM27 Interstate. The battery was $73 plus I had coupons and a few Cabelas points so out the door was $60.  They only had one so I have to wait a week to get the other at that price. Put it all back together in the meantime and all is well. Thanks for the input.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

Great price Jim.  Thats about what mine cost.  Got them thru my sons shop at cost.  At that price I know I would replace both.  An old battery will tend to bring a new one to the same state when using them together.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

u all might try this ,, i have one and it does everything it says it will do ,, it is a desulfator ,, and maintainer 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200332201_200332201

btw northern tools is cheaper then buying it off the main web page ,, but here is the main page 

http://www.batteryminders.com/batte...-Amp-Charger-Maintainer-Conditio-p-16134.html


----------



## Kirk (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

I would say that it depends upon the age of your batteries whether or not you need to change both batteries or not. Also the manner in which they happen to be configured also plays a part. If you have two parallel 12V batteries it is more problem than if you have two 6V batteries in series. The reason for this is the way in which they get charged. 

The parallel setup means that the lower capacity battery will determine the amount put into each battery, while with series batteries both will reach full charge.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 21, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

Well, I must have 2 good batteries, even though they are not the same age.  I test both and they are good.  I can leave my trailer sitting over a week, with the Refer on, and they still 3/4 full.

I would say that age may not matter as much as the condition of the battery.  If it is good, it is good.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 24, 2010)

Re: Boiled my Battery

The best way to know a battery condition is to check specific gravity. There is a lot to a battery and  while I have a lot of training and experience with them, I'll not argue the point.


----------



## 6dinkydow1 (Dec 9, 2012)

After losing three batteries last winter:stupid: I broke down and bought the Schumacker 1.5A maintainer for the chasses battery and the 6/4/2A maintainer for the 6V house batteries at Wall Mart. My question is "has anyone used this particular charger/maintainer and your thoughts on it"?


----------



## erniee (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't know Cabelas had batteries- good to know, however


----------

